# Parting bikes



## Caol89 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently thought I would just convert a motorcycle before trying to convert a full sized car. I found a bike on Craigslist that looks sweet. It's 950 for a bike that only has 56 miles on the engine. Seriously. I was wondering what I could part the bike out for, you guys think I could break even on that? If so, where do I sell the parts? 

thanks for the answers


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Try selling the "extra" parts on eBay or CL (where you found the bike). Depending on the bike and the condition of the parts, you might break even on your initial cost.


----------

